# Books



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

What books can you recommend for someone returning to the Fancy after a long break ?

I saw on Fur & Feather website A Fancy for Mice by David Montgomery, what is the opinion on that. I see it was done through the NMC.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

I fail and shamelessly admit, i have yet to read Mr. Montgomery's "A Fancy for Mice" but i do hold a copy of Tony Cooke's "Exhibition and Pet Mice" which is a brilliant book. Can be purchased as a disk copy throught he NMC too.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the David M book is a good read and the only modern one available.Nothing much has changed though as far as showing goes,there's a couple of new varieties .


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

How do I get hold of the disc copy through the NMC ? I joined last week, is it a case of emailing Paul, the secretary ?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes,he has the merchandise.It's usually available at shows as well.Do you think you will be able to get to one any time soon?


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks Sarah, I'll send Paul an email. Would details of books etc. be in the Year Book ?

Alas, I don't think I'll be able to get to shows, maybe try to start some here in Ireland. Its going to be difficult enough to get some foundation stock over, but hopefully I'll get something sorted.


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Do you happen to know how much this book is? If I go to the show in Sale, then I might well pick up a copy while I'm there.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it's £5 collected,£5.75 by post Kitei.Details are in the year book yes Pauly.Shame we won't get to see you but good luck getting something going over in Ireland.


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

That looks a good book. I haven`t decided what variety of mice i want yet, so that would help.

I sent my membership application off yesterday so just a case of waiting for the yearbook.


----------

